# Post your Tube Screamer Settings!



## Indigo (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wondering what kind of settings you guys use with your TS or OD. I play a Mesa Roadster.. and for metal i use it for just adding some sustain and smoothness to my solos. i put the drive on 0.. Tone on 8 and Volume on 5. Anyone use the OD for just tightening up their rhythm tone?


----------



## budda (Feb 8, 2008)

i use it for tightening and smoothing out my tone, both rhythm and leads.

drive: 2
tone: 5
level: 5.1

i used to run the level at 8, but it was really noisy with the boost engaged.


----------



## keithb (Feb 8, 2008)

I often use an SD-1 in front of my Nomad for lead sounds.
Level: 10
Tone: 4-7
Drive: 2


----------



## thadood (Feb 8, 2008)

My custom pedal:
Level: 8
Drive: 2
Tone: 4

I basically went to the clean channel, dialed in the levels until they were equal, then applied drive to taste.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 8, 2008)

a TS7 ov Chaos : 9 o'clock, midnight, 3 o'clock


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Feb 8, 2008)

Bloody Murder

Level - 3:00ish
Tone - 12:00ish (depending on the guitar)
Gain - usually off or BARELY on. clean boost usually


----------



## playstopause (Feb 8, 2008)

Bloody Murder / I like it mostly for rhythm (i'm more of a rhythm player) but use it also for lead.

Level : 12:00 -ish.
Tone : 11-12:00 - ish.
Gain : usually off or about 8:00.


----------



## loktide (Feb 8, 2008)

modded TS7:

drive: 9:00
tone: 12:00
level: 15:00


----------



## Edroz (Feb 8, 2008)

my 2 main ODs at the moment are the Maxon VOP9 and Ibanez TS9DX. these are both used with my Brunetti Pirata 141 Impact

the Maxon works out great, as it really lets the natural characteristics of your amp shine through when used as boost and tightens up the low end just enough for a tight metal sound, but also adds alot of smoothness and clarity to everything. it's also pretty low gain and even with the Level at max doesn't distort the clean channel enough to bother me. this is great because i don't have to worry about switching it off when i play clean. my settings on that are:

Drive - 0
Level - 3 o' clock to max
tone - 10 o' clock

the TS9DX is my death metal OD . it adds a really loud boost and is just very aggressive and grinding. i use the + mode on this with these settings :

Drive - anywhere between 0 - 2
Level - 3 o' clock to max
tone - between 9 and 10 o' clock


----------



## budda (Feb 8, 2008)

let it be known that the TS7ovChaos (what i have, forgot to mention that) packs a wollop with the drive above 2 lol


----------



## Bound (Feb 8, 2008)

Maxon OD-9(desperately needing a LoC mod)

Drive : 10 oclock
Tone : 1 oclock
Level : 2 oclock.


----------



## brother mack (Feb 18, 2008)

The lovely Maxon OD808 

* Drive:* Normally off but sometimes between that and 9 o'clock (depending on what gat/tuning im playing)

* Tone:* 12 o'clock/2 o'clock

*Balance:* ALL the way on.

Used only to tighten. All the gain comes from my T2 and thats set between 12 - 2 o'clock. That thing is a gain monster


----------



## Stephen (Feb 18, 2008)

Maxon OD808 also lol

I have the drive about 7:30
Tone at 12:00
Balance about 4:30

I also have an SD-1 and MXR Wylde Overdrive which i use similar settings on but since i got the maxon they live in a bag!


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 18, 2008)

I currently use the TS9 model on my GNX and my Nobels ODR-1 ov Chaos in conjunction because the ODR-1 is pretty dark by itself. 

TS9
Level-9-10
Tone-5-6
Drive-1-2

ODR-1
Level-7.5
Spectrum-6.5
Drive-3

And that pretty much adds a lot of tightness and evens out the treble frequencies of my rig.


----------



## budda (Feb 18, 2008)

i've since changed my settings:

TSovChaos
drive: 0 (5 if im using it as overdrive on clean channel)
tone: 5
level: 5
HOT mode.

the low end addition and extra crunch... it's rendered TS808 side useless lol. i get more thickness, but it still tightens things up. i run my gain nice and low on the amp because this provides the bite for metal.. as well as when i crank the amp up


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 18, 2008)

boyah







bloody murder ftwwwwww.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2008)

Drive: 9 o'clock
Tone: 11 o'clock
Level: 2 o'clock

I have the chaos modded TS7, running into my VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 18, 2008)

TS808 reissue boosting my Mark III for rhythm and lead

Drive: 9 o'clock
Tone: 9 o'clock
Level: 1 o'clock


----------



## JBroll (Feb 19, 2008)

Drive to minimum, tone either at noon or maxed (depending on the guitar), level set so that the sound has roughly the same volume on and off. If I want more compression or a smoother sound I increase pedal gain and decrease amp gain.

Jeff


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 19, 2008)

Zoom PD-01:

Gain: 2.5
Treble: 4.5
Bass: 4
Level: 5.5


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 19, 2008)

MXR ZW-44

output: 3 o'clock
tone: midnight
gain: 9 o'clock

I use it to bring out harmonics and increase the definition. It's essential. I never needed it with my ampeg, but it's got to be there with the 6505.

So, it's a lot of output, tone in the middle, and distortion at about 30 percent or so.


----------

